

A hand-held scanner for allergens, chemicals, nutrients, calories in food. - Pamar
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/tellspec-what-s-in-your-food

======
Pamar
Yep, I have started using a normal calories tracking app (one using a food DB)
with great success, so I would absolutely love something that made the process
less tedious but I have the same doubts: how can this work with any reasonable
accuracy?

Therefore I submitted this more to see it discussed than anything else.

------
gchokov
Definitely want to see it happen, although I'd doubt in its accuracy.

------
nodata
Great idea, but reads a bit like a scam...

